# Expat Groups in Abu or Al Ain



## nubain45 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi, like many of the people on this site, I am a newbie. I am looking for a group that gets together for activities/trips during offtime. I am a little more mature (agewise, 57) than most up here so, Mosh Pits and inverted beer guzzling aren't very enticing- more than once or twice a month. All kidding aside, I am an adventurous type but enjoy true culture. Any advice?

I am from South Carolina, USA


----------

